# Prolapsed vagina, goat due any day



## slobberdoc (Apr 11, 2014)

Help!!! I have a ~14 month old kiko doe that is due to have her kids any day now. The day before yesterday it looked like she started to have a vaginal prolapse, but it went back in on its own. This evening when I came home from work it now looks prolapsed several inches and is pretty swollen, I was unable to put it back in after cleaning it thoroughly. She is uncomfortable but still walking around and eating normally, defecating and urinating. I have her in a clean and quiet pen seperated from the herd. She is showing signs of early labor...should I have a vet put the prolapse back in place or wait it out and be around to help her kidding?? So far my kidding season has been effortless until now! :kidblack:


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I think a vet would be most helpful in this case! Keep her prolapse moist with warm water, and apply white sugar to help shrink the tissues.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Is it still out? If so after you wash it put some sugar on, it's amazing how it will shrink and go in. You also might want to start giving calcium. They are also really bad about pushing when they are prolapsing, they can feel it there and I guess their natural thing is to push (???) I just had a doe with a small prolapse like this and had trips all on her own.


----------



## 76sarahann (Apr 3, 2015)

I have seen this a lot with goats that are carrying more then two babies. Normally before the start of the birth the prolapse stays in when pushed back and hope she has a good kidding. Good luck.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, get a vet ASAP she cannot have them with that out.


----------



## slobberdoc (Apr 11, 2014)

We got it cleaned and put back in and have a plastic prolapse retainer attached to a harness to hold everything back in. Boy is she mad! Hope it stays in and she kids soon!


----------



## slobberdoc (Apr 11, 2014)

Also what is everyone's thoughts on rebreeding a doe that has prolapsed previously? The vet suggested I cull her and any of her kids as breeding stock.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

How old is the doe? Is this her first kidding? 

I've had a doe or 2 with a vaginal prolapse because they were carrying quads- large quads at that. They did not have the prolapse with anything but the quads. I certainly didn't cull them.


----------



## slobberdoc (Apr 11, 2014)

She is about 13-14 months old and this is her first kidding. She looks like she is carrying at least twins. I don't really want to cull her because she has great genetics, great conformation, and is a super sweet doe, but I will if I have to (Ok, she will just be a pet then).


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

From my understanding there's 2 reasons why they will prolapse, one being genetic and 2 being lack of calcium. The first doe that prolapsed I kept. It was her first time and so I figured just give extra calcium. Second kidding was a single and all was well, third she prolapsed big time and I don't know what she got snagged on or if that was the issue but there was a lot of blood and she died by the end of the day. 
This doe it wasn't bad but with the first doe and her being a pain I culled her. 
I say it's your call, if you really like her and I was I. Your shoes I would probably keep, if I didn't care one way or another then I would cull because it wouldn't be worth the chance to me


----------



## 76sarahann (Apr 3, 2015)

I had a goat who went on to have lots of great kidding's after having a prolapse and I would not cull her due one bad kidding.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If it is hereditary, I would cull her. Do you know her family history?

If she is not carrying multiplies, I would cull her as well. It can happen again.

She was bred too young and may be prone to it now.


----------



## slobberdoc (Apr 11, 2014)

Thanks for the input everyone. I have one of her full sisters and one half sister and they gave birth to multiples with no issues. However the doe that prolapsed is a couple months younger than they are. She is also a little smaller than they were at her age (but she is still a good size, not stunted at all)...


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

My choice would be to give her another chance, next breeding. Like janeen said, diet can play a role. Last year, my first freshener doe prolapsed, which I was able to control with sugar; this year, I am watching her nutrition, and she's having no problem at all.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Then it sounds like it's a diet or maybe even simply large kids for her size. If you have full sisters then I wouldn't even think twice about keeping her. I would just keep a close eye on her next year to be on the safe side


----------



## slobberdoc (Apr 11, 2014)

Sadly she did not make it. She tried to kid the day after her prolapse but was unable to... On the plus side I was able to save both her kids and so far they are doing good. My first bottle babies!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry you lost her. Glad the kids are ok.


----------



## WitchHazel (May 5, 2015)

Oh, poor thing. Are her kids male or female? Sorry you couldn't save her. I hope she wasn't a favorite!


----------



## burtfarms (Apr 4, 2013)

I am so sorry. glad you at least saved her babies.


----------



## slobberdoc (Apr 11, 2014)

She was a favorite...our friendliest goat. She was like a pet...but now I have two bottle babies that will be very tame! One male, one female. Thanks everyone


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh so sorry you lost her ..I know the kids will help mend your heart...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so very sorry.


----------

